# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  إيلاف كل عام وانتي بألف خير......

## الولاء الفاطمي

*ياهلا والله فيكم ومرحبا* 

*زارتنا البركه* 

*اليوم عيد ميلاد العضوه الحلوه الشاعرة* 

*( إ يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاف )* 

*ياالله اسمع الكل يقو اليها* 

*كل عام وانتي بــــــ ألف خير*

*والعمر كله يارب* 

*واشوفش عروس ومعرسه اولادش واولاد اولادش* 

*وهاي الكيكة اتفضليها اكليها بالهنا والعافيه* 

 
*ولا تنسي تعطينا منها>>>خخخخخخ*

*وهاي باقة الورد مشانك* 
 *وهاي وزعيها ع المعازيم غناتي* 
*بعد ما يصير ما بتعطيهم شي >> خخخخخ*
 *ياالله إيلاف غناتي* 

*عيد ميلاد سعيد وعمر مديد* 

*وهالسنه وكل سنة* 

*تهل عليش افراح* 

*مع تحياتي* 
*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*أعـذب تهنئة لأعذب أحساس* 
*يلي غلاج ماله مقياس*
*كل عام وانتي أسعد النااس*

*(( عقبااال مليوون سنة ياارب))*
*وان شااء الله تكوون سنة حلووة عليج* 



*وهذي هديتج* 



*تحيااتي*

----------


## ام باسم

عزيزتي ايلاف 
كل عام وانتي بألف خير
 (( عقبااال مليوون سنة ياارب))


تفضلي غاليتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

*ايلافـ..*

*كل عام وانت بالف خير*

*والله يطول بعمرك*

----------


## نور الهدى

هذي اول العاب نارية تزيين سماك 



 



كل عام وانتي بالف خير 


وعقبال 1000 سنة 

وان شاء الله عقبال ما نبارك اليش وانتي عروسة 

ونهنيش السلامة بقدوم اول اولادك واخرهم بعد


والله يوفقك ويهنيك في حياتك واخرتك يا رب

بجاه النبي 


وتشوفي عيالش واعيال اعيالش 

قولوا اميين 


وهذي هدية صغيرة لش 

عاد على قدي اعذريني 






وهذا خاتم الى احلى وارق ايلاف 






وباقة ورد عشان تذكرينا 




احب الورد شسوي

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

واللة حركات يا ايلاف عمتش اخر من يعلم يعيد ميلادك بس يوم الخميس ما اشوفك
الاوالكيكة معاش اوووووووووووووووكي 
والف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررررروك يالغالية 
عقبال الشهادة العالية والقبول في الجامعة يااااااااارب 
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ياعيني ياعيني* 

*عيد ميلاد إيلافووو* 
**

*[IMG]http://faithless380.***********/birth17.gif[/IMG]*


***عيد ميلاد سعيد حبيبتي***



*والك احلى حلى ياحلوة*


**



*وهذه احلى كيكه من ايادي اموولتك <<كثري منها* 


*حتى شلت كل مجوهراتي خخخ وحطيتهم فيها* 



**




*ويالغلا لاتنسي وردتك بعد ماتخلصي عزف اوكيك* 


**


*هداياك* 


**



*إيلاف :*


*كل سنة وانت بألف خير* 

*وعقبال مانفرح الك في تخرجك يااارب* 


*سلاموووو *

----------


## إيلاف

> *ياهلا والله فيكم ومرحبا* 
> 
> 
> *زارتنا البركه*  
> *اليوم عيد ميلاد العضوه الحلوه الشاعرة*  
> *( إ يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاف )*  
> *ياالله اسمع الكل يقو اليها*  
> *كل عام وانتي بــــــ ألف خير* 
> *والعمر كله يارب*  
> ...



** 
*عزيزتي بجد تفااااااااااااااااجأت بهالحفلة الحلوة ..*
*اعترفي من اللي قال الش .؟!* 
*بس والله فرحتيني كثير وماتتصوري شكثر حسيت ان عيد ميلادي السنه هاذي غير ..*
*مادري وش اقول تخوني عبارااتي ..*
*بس مشكوووووووورة وان شاء الله يارب اردها لك في الأفراح ..*
*والله يبلغني فيش واشوفك احلى عروسة ..* 
*تحياتي الحاااره .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

ماقدرت اشوف هاللفته الحلوة وماارد ..
انتظروني .. ان شاء الله راح ارد عل كل من زار صفحتي وهنأني ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*


في أحلى يوم بالشهر 
حبيت أسبق البشر 
وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر 
وأغلى من النظر 
وأبارك لها بيوم ميلاد العمر 
وأطلب من ربي يحفظها طول الدهر 
وأقولها كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال بليون عمر 




كل عام وانتي بألف خير ..* 

*أختي .. إيـــــــلاف ..

ألف ألف ألف مبروك .. وسنه سعيده يارب ..

عقبال 1000 سنه ان شاء الله ..

عيد سعيد وعمر مديد ..


تحياتي
دمعه حزن*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتي بالف خير خيتو ..

عيد ميلاد سعيد يارب ..

ويارب يحقق كل امنياتك في عامك هذا ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

ايــــــــــــلاف يالغلا 
كل عـــــــــاااااام وانت بألف خير 
والعمر كله انشاء الله 
وتحقق جميع امنيااااااااتك 
تقبلي تحيااااتي فــــــــــرح

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

كل عام وانت بخير 
حبيبتي ايلاف
عقبال 100 سنة يارب
ونشوفش عروس ونفرح فيش

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله باايلاف
وكل عااام وانت بالف خير
وعقبال مليون سنه 
وان شاء الله تحقق كل امانيك 
وعقبال الشهاده في نهايه السنه ونجي نبارك الك عليها
وتحقق كل امانيك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الله  حلاوات وكيكات
 وورووود واحتفالات

اشهالاجواء الحلوووه
يقولو عيد ميلادك إيلاااف
كل عام وانتي بخير ألوووفه 


ويارب يكون عام فرح ونجاح وتحقيق امنيات
موفقه دووووم ياقلبي

----------


## وعود

*كل عام وانتي بخير*

----------


## القلب المرح

*السلام عليكم*
*كل عام وانتين بالف خير وعقبال ملايين السنين وتصيري اضبع من احفادش ههه*
*ان شاء الله حياة دائمه بالسعادة والسرور* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق اخت ايلاف*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف خيييييييير
وتفضلي هاذي من عندي حلاوة 




كل عااام وانتي بالف خير

----------


## إيلاف

> *أعـذب تهنئة لأعذب أحساس* 
> *يلي غلاج ماله مقياس*
> *كل عام وانتي أسعد النااس*
> 
> *(( عقبااال مليوون سنة ياارب))*
> *وان شااء الله تكوون سنة حلووة عليج* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ونة حزن ..*
*تسلمين اختي على حضوركِ وتهنئتكِ ..*
*الله يجعل حياتك كلها فرح وسعاده يارب ..*
*وربي يحقق لكِ كل احلامكِ وامنياتكِ ان شاء الله ..*
*تحياتي لكِ .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> عزيزتي ايلاف 
> كل عام وانتي بألف خير
> (( عقبااال مليوون سنة ياارب))
>  
> تفضلي غاليتي



*أم باسم ..*
*من قلبي اشكركِ غاليتي على حضوركِ وتهنئتكِ ..*
*اسعدتيني كثيرر ..*
*الله يجعل حياتكِ كلها أفراح يارب ..*
*وان شاء الله تفرحي في بسووم وتشوفينه معرس وأولاده ماليين عليكِ البيت ..*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافية ..*
*تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> *ايلافـ..* 
> *كل عام وانت بالف خير* 
> 
> *والله يطول بعمرك*



*أخوي ياسر ..*
*وانت بألف خير ان شاء الله ..*
*مشكور على تواجدك العطر وتهنئتك ..*
*الله يجعل حياتك كلها فرح وسعاده ان شاء الله ..*
*موفق بإذن الباري ..*
*تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> هذي اول العاب نارية تزيين سماك  
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتي بالف خير  
> 
> وعقبال 1000 سنة  
> ...



*الغالية أم محمد ..*
*حضوركِ عزيز على قلبي ..*
*وسعادتي بوجودكِ كبيرة ..*
*مشكورة على التهنئة والدعاء ..*
*ربي يجعل أيامك كلها فرح وسعاده ..*
*ويبلغك ربي في محمد واخوانه .. وتشوفيهم من أنجح الناس يارب ..*
*تحياتي لكِ .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> واللة حركات يا ايلاف عمتش اخر من يعلم يعيد ميلادك بس يوم الخميس ما اشوفك
> الاوالكيكة معاش اوووووووووووووووكي 
> والف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررررروك يالغالية 
> عقبال الشهادة العالية والقبول في الجامعة يااااااااارب 
> تحياتي 
> الفراشة الحزينة



*هلا عمتوو الفراشه الحزينة ..
تسلمي على حضوركِ الي اسعدني كثيير ..
وان شاء الله من عيوني احلى كيكة لك ..
مشكورة على دعائكِ . ولاتنسيني دائما ادعي لي بالتوفيق ..
ربي يجعل حياتك كلها فرح وسعاده ان شاء الله ..
تحياتي لكِ .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> *ياعيني ياعيني* 
> 
> *عيد ميلاد إيلافووو* 
> ** 
> *[IMG]http://faithless380.***********/birth17.gif[/IMG]* 
> 
> ***عيد ميلاد سعيد حبيبتي*** 
> 
> 
> ...



*أمووولتي الغاليه ..
دائما تتركي أثر مختلف بوجودكِ ..
حضوركِ يعني لي الكثير .. وتهنئتكِ أسعدتني ..
مو عارفة وش اقول لكِ .. بس مشكورة مشكورة مشكورة ..
والله يبلغكِ في عبودي وتزفينه لعروسته يارب ..
وان شاء الله حياتكِ كلها فرح وسعاده يارب ..
تحياتي ..
اخر العنقود .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> **
> 
> 
> *في أحلى يوم بالشهر* 
> *حبيت أسبق البشر* 
> *وأهني اللي أحلى من القمر* 
> *وأغلى من النظر* 
> *وأبارك لها بيوم ميلاد العمر* 
> *وأطلب من ربي يحفظها طول الدهر* 
> ...



*دمعه حزن ..
أشكركِ عزيزتي على حضوركِ وتهنئتكِ التي أسعدتني كثيرا ..
الله يجعل حياتكِ كلها أفراح وسعاده ..
وان شاء الله ربي يحقق لكِ كل ماتتمنيه ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كل عام وانتي بالف خير خيتو ..
> 
> عيد ميلاد سعيد يارب ..
> 
> ويارب يحقق كل امنياتك في عامك هذا ..
> 
> كل المودة



*شبكة الناصرة ..
أشكرك أخي الفاضل على تشريفك وتهنئتك ..
جعل الرحمن حياتك مكللة بالأفراح ..
وفقت لكل خير ..
وعذرا على التقصير في التواجد ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> ايــــــــــــلاف يالغلا 
> كل عـــــــــاااااام وانت بألف خير 
> والعمر كله انشاء الله 
> وتحقق جميع امنيااااااااتك 
> تقبلي تحيااااتي فــــــــــرح



*فرح ..
سلمتي غاليتي على حضوركِ الكريم ..
أسعدني تواجدكِ وتهنئتكِ ..
ان شاء الله اردها لكِ في الأفراح ..
لكِ أجمل تحاياي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> حبيبتي ايلاف
> عقبال 100 سنة يارب
> 
> ونشوفش عروس ونفرح فيش



 

**زهرة البنفسج*
عزيزتي .. لكِ من قلبي كل الشكر لحضوركِ الغالي ..
ولكِ أيضا .. أصدق أمنياتي بأن يسكن الفرح دوما قلبكِ الحساس ..
سلمتي لنا .. ولا عدمت منكِ هذا الحضور ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> هلا والله باايلاف
> 
> وكل عااام وانت بالف خير
> وعقبال مليون سنه 
> وان شاء الله تحقق كل امانيك 
> وعقبال الشهاده في نهايه السنه ونجي نبارك الك عليها
> 
> وتحقق كل امانيك



 

*دمعة الأحزان ..
وأنتي بألف خير ياااارب ..
نورتي عزيزتي الصفحه ..
وان شاء الله ربي مايحرمني من هالمشاعر الطيبة ..
الله يوفقكِ عزيزتي ويحقق لكِ أحلامكِ ..
تحيااتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> الله حلاوات وكيكات
> وورووود واحتفالات
> 
> اشهالاجواء الحلوووه
> يقولو عيد ميلادك إيلاااف
> كل عام وانتي بخير ألوووفه 
> 
> 
> ويارب يكون عام فرح ونجاح وتحقيق امنيات
> موفقه دووووم ياقلبي



*الغالية شموووعه ..
حضوركِ فرحني كثييييير .. 
مشكورة من قلبي على هالتواجد والتهنئة الحلوة ..
الله يخليكِ لنا ولأحبابكِ يارب ..
ويارب تتحقق لكِ كل طموحكِ وأمنياتكِ يارب ..
موفقة غاليتي ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> *كل عام وانتي بخير*



*وعود ..
وأنتي بألف خير يارب ..
تسلمي اختي على حضوركِ وتهنئتكِ ..
الله يجعل حياتك كلها فرح وسعاده يارب ..
تحياتي لكِ .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *كل عام وانتين بالف خير وعقبال ملايين السنين وتصيري اضبع من احفادش ههه*
> *ان شاء الله حياة دائمه بالسعادة والسرور* 
> 
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق اخت ايلاف*



*القلب المرح ..*
*وأنت بألف خير يارب ..*
*مشكور على حضورك وتهنئتك وأمنياتك الصادقه ..*
*ربي يوفقك ويحقق لك كل أمنياتك ..*
*وان شاء الله المرح مايفارق حياتك ..*
*موفق بإذن الباري ..*
*تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## إيلاف

> كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف خيييييييير
> وتفضلي هاذي من عندي حلاوة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عااام وانتي بالف خير



*روح وريحان ..*
*مشكوووورة عزيزتي على حضوركِ وتهنئتكِ الرائعة ..*
*ان شاء الله اردها لكِ في الأفراح ..*
*الله يوفقكِ أختي ويجعل حياتكِ كلها خير وسعاده ..*
*تحياتي لكِ . .إيلاف ..*

----------


## سيناريو

*إيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاف*
*كل عام وانتي بألف خيريالغاليه* 
*والله يحقق لكِ ماتتمنيه هاذي السنه*
*هبي بيرث دي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

[IMG]http://faithless380.***********/birth17.gif[/IMG]
كـــل عــام وانتِ بـألف خير وعافية
وعقبال 100 عــام .. في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------

